# Meguiars at cost price - Awesome GTI



## samtl (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.awesomegti.com/brand/meguiars

Awesome GTI are clearning out their stock of car care/detailing products and are selling all their Meguiars products at cost price.

Should come in handy for some


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good shout thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

